# acid reflux



## dollie (Dec 17, 2017)

my daughter  has acid reflux real bad the pills that she is on causes liver and kidney damage does any one take something for it that doesnt cause other problems


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2017)

Those pills do more harm than good Dollie.  What has helped me overcome heartburn and acid reflux is  having a half glass of water in the mornings with 2 tablespoons of organic lemon juice and 1/3 teaspoon of baking soda.  In the evening, I eat a small tart apple like Granny Smith, Braeburn or Pink Lady.  Since I started this practice, I rarely get heartburn or reflux, and before that it was a problem.

Of course is you have health issues and are on a sodium restricted diet, then the baking soda can't be used.  Baking soda is also a quick remedy now and then if you do get heartburn, 1/2 teaspoon in a small amount of water.  This will cause you to belch, thus relieving the gas that may be causing the feeling of heartburn.

It's good to have some Aloe Vera in the fridge handy, it's soothing for the esophagus and throat if you do have a bout of reflux, and it can also be used as a preventative, a small glass in the evening.  The brand I recommend is Lily of the Desert.

Not eating anything (aside from the small apple) in the evenings after dinner and before bed, also helps too. Also, elevating your head at night with a wedge or something under the head of the bedpost.   If your daughter will get on a routine like this, she'll notice a big difference in a week or two and it just gets better.  Good luck.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2017)

I sleep on my left side.  Usually  produces a good  burp.  No more acid reflux.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm the opposite, I sleep on my right side to avoid acid reflux.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 17, 2017)

Saw on the net to eat a small slice of apple, the green kind after a meal. I have done this and it does work.  I buy them already sliced in a package at Krogers and keep in the fridge.  My BIL eats a small apple every night as he has it real bad.  It seems to help him.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2017)

Once I retired, it started getting better. Almost gone now. I took Prevacid for years. I still sleep with elevated bed and never eat anything after supper. Better to sleep on left side, which I do most of the night.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2017)

I have very bad acid reflux. I tried apples but I guess I don't chew them enough and I have trouble digesting them.. I got very sick on all those prescription medications. I find over the counter antacids along with drinking a lot of water helps, although I have to get up more often during the night. I find that better than my stomach being on fire. Another thing that works that is the complete opposite of what you are suppose to do is to eat. If it gets really bad I get up and have a bowl of cereal. Usually corn flakes or plain Cheerios. I think it sops up the acid. I'm beginning to think everyone is different as to what will work.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 17, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have very bad acid reflux. I tried apples but I guess I don't chew them enough and I have trouble digesting them.. I got very sick on all those prescription medications. I find over the counter antacids along with drinking a lot of water helps, although I have to get up more often during the night. I find that better than my stomach being on fire. Another thing that works that is the complete opposite of what you are suppose to do is to eat. If it gets really bad I get up and have a bowl of cereal. Usually corn flakes or plain Cheerios. I think it sops up the acid. I'm beginning to think everyone is different as to what will work.



Yes, I do think everyone is different as to what works.  I eat dinner early and don't eat anything after and sometimes my stomach feels too empty but I'm too lazy to get up and eat.  An occasional Tums works pretty well but my problem isn't too bad.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 17, 2017)

After I had a endoscopy And taking  a course of horrible pills for helicobacter ....I had horrible reflux .....I asked Mr Google for help and allot suggested apple cider vinegar ,I tried that and no  more acid reflux .but I have to say it didnt work overnight . ( I think it was about two weeks )  It’s wise to get a good quality unfiltered  AC vinegar, I got mine from a heath food shop ..

Ive also got into the habit of taking a good quality probiotic ( a refrigerated one ) the one I take is only a once a day pill ..
I found some chemists swear by the non refridgerated one but I honestly think for ME ..the one you keep in the fridge is better 
http://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/...MI4JaxuYWS2AIVRgwrCh15FQR-EAAYASAAEgI0SPD_BwE


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2017)

Dairy causes me acid reflux if I take it at night, like ice cream or a rare cup of hot chocolate. Also anything with tomatoes. Baking soda is my best cure but an anti-acid tablet called Famotidine ( Pepcid AC) works very well and doesn't have those side effects that some others do. 

https://www.drugs.com/famotidine.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

dollie said:


> my daughter  has acid reflux real bad the pills that she is on causes liver and kidney damage does any one take something for it that doesnt cause other problems



I've gotten my reflux under control, and don't take any medication. I have prilosec but that stuff is scarey, and I did take it for 14 days as mine was so bad.  During that time though, I made some dietary changes, and started eating earlier.

Just for backup, I have something called Gaviscon, but also haven't had to use it.  I don't know why, but for me, I cut out chocolate, tomatos, and onions.  I might be able to eat them and be fine but I don't want to find out.  I also eat my last meal by 6pm.  Sometimes I have something like popcorn by 8 but I always plan to stay up (upright) for at least 3 hours after I eat.  I eat smaller meals too.

Another thing that seemed to work for me was apples, and Seabreeze got me onto those.  One as the last snack of the day, just a small one, or half of a large apple.  I drink quite a bit of water as well, but in between meals so I don't drink any with meals so the water doesn't interfere with food properly digesting.  It's all working together, so far so good

I had it so bad that I was getting esophageal spasms, sore throats, and miserable nights with little sleep.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Dairy causes me acid reflux if I take it at night, like ice cream or a rare cup of hot chocolate. Also anything with tomatoes. Baking soda is my best cure but an anti-acid tablet called Famotidine ( Pepcid AC) works very well and doesn't have those side effects that some others do.
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/famotidine.html



So you dumped the chocolate and tomato too!!  I think there is really something too that, so glad you got yours handled too Rose!!  I think the Gaviscon might be similar, although I haven't tried any yet.  Just heard from a guy that's about 60 that had GERDS really bad, and he swares by the Gaviscon, but I think testing out some of the dietary changes is most important


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> So you dumped the chocolate and tomato too!!  I think there is really something too that, so glad you got yours handled too Rose!!  I think the Gaviscon might be similar, although I haven't tried any yet.  Just heard from a guy that's about 60 that had GERDS really bad, and he swares by the Gaviscon, but I think testing out some of the dietary changes is most important



I still eat them but early. Like you, wait a few hours before laying down.  People are different. Doughnuts gives my son heartburn (?). 
I don't like apples enough to eat one every day,  but I recently heard it s the pectin in the apple that does the job and you can buy pectin or pectin capsules. Could be a rumor though, I havn't researched this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I don't like apples enough to eat one every day,  but I recently heard it s the pectin in the apple that does the job and you can buy pectin or pectin capsules. Could be a rumor though, I havn't researched this.



I don't like apples either Rose, but the ones in a bag are smaller, so I was able to have one daily for heartburn.  Maybe you can have apple sauce instead, brands like Tree Top have unsweetened apple sauce in little individual servings, we've used them when we were out of apples.  There are pectin supplements, this is a company I've used over the years.  https://www.swansonvitamins.com/pectin


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I still eat them but early. Like you, wait a few hours before laying down.  People are different. Doughnuts gives my son heartburn (?).
> I don't like apples enough to eat one every day,  but I recently heard it s the pectin in the apple that does the job and you can buy pectin or pectin capsules. Could be a rumor though, I havn't researched this.



It is sort of trial and error to find out what does, and what doesn't work.  Not easy, especially when we have to give up something.  But I have also read, once you get it under control, adding a little back into your diet can be fine.  I mean I was eating M&M peanuts, the the new Caramel ones every, single day  And I loved tomatoes, had them in my omelettes, sandwiches, salads, roasted in the oven, all the time, LOL!! oink


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 18, 2017)

Funny we should be talking about this today. I opened one of my favorite blogs, Jillee's One Good Thing and she lists 23 home remedies for heartburn.

https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.co...hide=true&mc_cid=0aeb688c5e&mc_eid=c053577bc7


----------



## KingsX (Dec 18, 2017)

.

I've heard sleeping on your left side helps...
but sleeping in a recliner chair is better...
it helps acid reflux and back pain.


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2017)

I have what is called “Barrett’s Esopogus.” It is caused by acid reflux or GERD. The disease is a precancerous condition that can become cancer very quickly. Every two years, I have to have an Endiscopic Exam, which is where the surgeon inserts a little camera down my throat and takes some pictures, so that they may be compared with past x-rays. The surgeon also takes biopsies. Basically, I walk on pins and needles every two years until the results come back. 

I take Omeprozole 40mgs. one x daily. Along with watching my diet, so far, with the good Lord watching over me, I have been able to avoid the ultimate disease of esopogeal cancer, which is the kiss of death. There is no cure.

This is is what I get for eating so many restaurant meals and not paying attention to spicy foods. When I was working for United, I would usually have the first flight out (flying coast to coast) and then maybe a second flight later in the day and grabbing a bite to eat here and there. 

Living my life is like being an ant and your sitting under a shoe sole waiting for the owner of the shoe to drop his heel.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm sorry this is happening to you. oldman.


----------



## oldman (Dec 20, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you. oldman.



Thank you. It is not an enviable position to be in, but we have to play the cards that we are dealt in life. I have seen friends and relatives die from cancer and AIDS and it's a terrible thing to watch. I can't even begin to imagine what it's like to live through it. When it's you and you have that threat hanging over your head, you (or, at least I do) have to put your faith and trust in the Lord to guide me and give me strength to deal with it.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm glad you have faith. I've never seen it fail when it's genuine.

I've also watched people I love die from horrible wasting diseases like cancer and AIDS. I hope I never have to go through it again because it's a painful experience. I moved to New Mexico with a wonderful friend who had AIDS and wanted to die here. He's been gone a long time. My brother who was the best of us died when he had a bad reaction to his AIDS drugs.


----------

